# TTG and Ipod Touch



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Hello All!

I (as have most of you) been waiting with baited breath for MRV and TTG to finally come to Series3! To be honest, I thought CableLabs had pretty much put that feature in the grave, so am very excited that Tivo was able to get it pushed through.

I have the upgraded version of TivoDesktop, and pulled down last Monday's copy of Heroes in glorious HD to my computer. I then used TivoDesktop to convert it to Ipod format. I was dissapointed to see that it converted it with a resolution of 320x240. The ipod touch can do double that resolution. 

Is there no option (hidden or otherwise) to enccode in H.264 at a higher resolution?

TIA,

Matt


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Not in TiVo Desktop. They haven't done the "upgrade" for the NEW Ipods.

HOWEVER... I do have a solution for you...

*Roxio Easy Creator Version 10.* http://www.roxio.com

It will read the HD TiVo Files and convert them to the NEW HD MP4/H264 that the new IPODS can read.

The older Ipods can't view/read HD Mp4/H264... the New Ipod touch/Iphone can

TGC

P.S. Yes, there are other programs besides Roxio that will do the job as well.


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

I loaded Heroes to my iPhone today. It's perfect & stunning. Used VisualHub ($23 bucks). Very easy program.


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

Is multiroom viewing available now? Before November?


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

c-surfer said:


> Is multiroom viewing available now? Before November?


It is working. This just made my whole week, wild-fires and all, worthwhile! Thank you Tivo!!!


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's a link to the fourm specifically for MRV and TiVoToGo. You might check there for some answers.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

pkscout said:


> Here's a link to the fourm specifically for MRV and TiVoToGo. You might check there for some answers.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35


ROFL  , are you getting paid by the other forum?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Chimpware said:


> ROFL  , are you getting paid by the other forum?


I'll bet he gets TiVo Rewards points for each click-thru.


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

I did check the other forum, but didn't find anything specific.

visualhub looks great, but I don't have a Mac... 

I do have PQ-DVD, and it works great for dvd's, etc. and supposedly it supports .tivo files, but when I load one up to convert it, it just hangs... their support isn't that great either...

Roxio 10 looks good, but its $100 and there is no demo to download and try it out...

Has anyone else had good luck with another PC program?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Matt,

I'm interested in what you find. Update your post with any info.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I've heard that there's a version of Handbrake for Windows now.
You might want to check that out.


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Ok, I have made some progress. I used DirectShow Dump Utility to create a mpeg file, and then I used videora to create a 640x360 h.264 file. I can't test the playback on my iTouch yet since it's with me at work, but the file looks correct on the computer... I will post more later tonite.

Matt


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

mathewbeall said:


> Ok, I have made some progress. I used DirectShow Dump Utility to create a mpeg file, and then I used videora to create a 640x360 h.264 file. I can't test the playback on my iTouch yet since it's with me at work, but the file looks correct on the computer... I will post more later tonite.
> 
> Matt


First recommendation is get a Mac. In lieu of that, which I am only half kidding about there are a large number of options for creating ITouch files with the PC. I would start with VideoRedo to edit out commericals, it is awesome and can automatically find and edit out commercials (only program that makes me use my PC instead of my Macs) and will give you an MPEG-2 file. Videora is probably fine for conversion to iTouch format and it is free. You could also use MPEG Streamclip to edit and then save in iTouch format.

http://www.squared5.com/svideo/mpeg-streamclip-win.html


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

I ran a star wars HD Movie from my S3 through VideoRedo, and then tried to use Handbrake on it to converto an MP4 - no go, it would start encoding then immediately dump out. Can Handbrake not handle the high def Mpeg2 ?


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

I tried PQDVD a while back. Too slow. I could never find good transcoding tools for the PC so I bought a Mac Mini. Now I can use handbrake and ffmpegx, which are great tools. I also use Tivo Transfer w/ Roxio.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't know about the Mac version of Tivo Desktop, but on the PC version, you can edit all of the encoding parameters with a resource editor. Said a different way, you can customize everything -- resolution, frame rate, average video bitrate, peak video bitrate, audio bitrate, etc. I appended a screenshot at the bottom of this post.

Download the free XN Resource Editor application.

_Make sure Tivo Desktop is closed. Right-click on the TiVo icon in your task tray and click "Pause Server."_

Run the XN Resource Editor and use it to open the c:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\TiVoTrans.dll.

Select ENCODEPROFILES -> 220 -> English on the left. Scroll down to the bottom where you see:


> <tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="700"
> vmaxbitrateK="768" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
> >
> <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
> ...


You can change the hrez and vrez values as appropriate for your player. In the case of the iPod Touch, you would change hrez to 640 and vrez to 480. If you increase resolution, you'll probably also want to increase the bitrate; you might try a vbitrateK of 1000 with a vmaxbitrateK of 1200.

Save the change. Open Tivo Desktop and select the "H.264 compatible device" profile (instead of iPod) under File -> Preferences -> Portable Devices.

You can right-click on the Tivo icon in your task tray to "Resume Server."

To restore the default settings, delete the TiVoTrans.dll and re-run the TiVo Desktop setup program. When you choose the Repair option, the installer will re-copy the original version of the file.


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

Now that is what I'm looking for. thanks bkdtv


----------



## mwwilliams10 (Aug 22, 2007)

c-surfer said:


> It is working. This just made my whole week, wild-fires and all, worthwhile! Thank you Tivo!!!


I have a mental image of this member using MRV to move from one room to the next as wildfires engulf his house...


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks - testing tivoconverter with the resolution changed to 640x480!


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Directshow -> videora worked great... (it autodetected and converted to 640x360). 

Changing the tivotrans.dll to 640x480 also worked great... I just changed the resolution to 640x360 to get more real estate on the screen... I will post once that is done letting you know if that works well...

Matt


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

everytime I try to change the settings and open it again, the changes are not there. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmjerome said:


> everytime I try to change the settings and open it again, the changes are not there. what am I doing wrong?


Don't forget to hit File -> Save in Resource Editor after you make the changes.

I would also pause the Tivo server (right-click on Tivo icon in task tray and hit pause) before you make the change.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> To restore the defaults, delete the TiVoTrans.dll and re-run the TiVo Desktop setup program. When you choose the Repair option, the installer will re-copy the original version of the file.


Actually, what you *should* do is create a backup copy of the TiVoTrans.dll file before you edit it. Then if you either screw up the editing or want to restore the original version for any reason, just delete the hacked file and replace the original. This is standard practice for hacking any .dll or .exe file.

Other than that, great post and thanks for the tip, bkdtv


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Tested the conversion at 640x360 - works GREAT. So that is definately the way to handle that. It would be very nice if Tivo would allow the option of picking a resolution from within the Tivo Desktop, but for now, this is an easy enough way.

Matt


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

I have to select H.264 Compatible Devices from the drop down list, instead Apple iPod. That did the trick. 640x360.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmjerome said:


> I have to select H.264 Compatible Devices from the drop down list, instead Apple iPod. That did the trick. 640x360.


Yeah, I forgot to mention that above. I updated the post to reflect that.


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks. Can I do an even higher bitrate? 1500 - 2000 or more?


----------



## tivoABE (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok...I know I'm overlooking something silly. But no matter what I do, I can't get the Editor to save my changes. I change hrez to 640, vrez to 480, vbitrateK to 1000 and vmaxbitrateK to 1200 then I save it and close it. But if I open it back up, the values go back to the original values. I tried both Save and Save As and replaced the file when prompted, but still it goes back to the default values when I open it back up. Any idea what step I may be skipping?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

tivoABE said:


> Ok...I know I'm overlooking something silly. But no matter what I do, I can't get the Editor to save my changes. I change hrez to 640, vrez to 480, vbitrateK to 1000 and vmaxbitrateK to 1200 then I save it and close it. But if I open it back up, the values go back to the original values. I tried both Save and Save As and replaced the file when prompted, but still it goes back to the default values when I open it back up. Any idea what step I may be skipping?


Make sure Tivo Desktop is closed before you open the file. Rright-click on the TiVo icon in your task tray and click "Pause Server." Depending on your version of Windows, you may also need to hit cntrl-alt-del to bring up the Windows Task Manager; in Windows Task Manager, hit end process on TivoBeacon.exe, TivoDesktop.exe, TivoNotify.exe, TivoServer.exe, and TivoTransfer.exe. That will unload all Tivo programs from memory until your next reboot.

Once you've saved the change, reboot. Once you reboot, don't forget to open Tivo Desktop and select the "H.264 compatible device" profile (instead of iPod) under File -> Preferences -> Portable Devices.



jmjerome said:


> Thanks. Can I do an even higher bitrate? 1500 - 2000 or more?


I don't see why not, but I haven't tried that.

Test it and let us know how it goes. Higher bitrates should produce a higher quality, but the file size will be larger too, which means less space for recordings on your iPod.


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

i'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Heckler (Jul 30, 2002)

OK, color me confused...

I'm looking at the two resolutions being proposed here and wondering why they are being chosen, given that the iPhone and iPod Touch are both 480x320 (3:2)?:
640x360 = 16:9
640x320 = 4:3

I could understand if you were trying to maintain a 480i (720x480 = 3:2) resolution as it is the maximum supported by the Apple Component AV Cable for output to a Television. I could also understand trying to maintain the original 16:9 aspect ratio of a 720p/1080i HDTV recording, but using the full use of the 320 vertical lines on the iPhone/iTouch would make for 568.89x320...??

Also, is it just my computer or are all of these re-encoders (DSD, VideoReDo, Videora, etc) just PAINFULLY slow (in some cases near real time or greater to recode an extracted HDTV program)?

Lastly, anybody else have issues with TTG timing out and stopping transfer before completion of the download (in my case, over an 802.11g WiFi network)?

Dave


----------



## moviefan1 (May 20, 2005)

Given the previous discussion was about the iPod touch and its settings, what settings would I use for a PSP?


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Can we use this method of editing the dll to add options.. instead of changing the existing oprion, can we add options?


----------



## The Video Guru (Nov 12, 2007)

Two things to keep in mind when editing the tivotrans.dll file:

1-Make sure you are changing the correct profile. It is the THIRD profile from the top (tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device"), NOT the second profile (tivotransrofile name="AVC H.264"). See the blue highlights in the image.

2-To save the tivotrans.dll file, click on "English (United States)" so it is blue (see the highlights in the image). XN Resource Editor will NOT let you save changes while you are in the active file area on the right.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

moviefan1 said:


> Given the previous discussion was about the iPod touch and its settings, what settings would I use for a PSP?


If you use Handbrake (mac & windows) it has all the presets for iPod Touch/iPhone, PSP, AppleTV, PS3, etc.

The PSP preferences are 368x(insert appropriate height based on aspect ratio: 16:9 - 208; 4:3 - 277; 2.35- 157), MPEG4 Video/AAC Audio, 1024kbit/s vid bitrate.


----------



## zoeacrute (Oct 31, 2007)

I cannot for the life of me get the Hrez changes to stick. I stopped the tivo server, but I cannot save the changes to tivotrans.dll. Any suggestions


----------



## zoeacrute (Oct 31, 2007)

I cannot make you method work. XN will still not let me save the changes to tivotrans.dll.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

doormat said:


> If you use Handbrake (mac & windows) it has all the presets for iPod Touch/iPhone, PSP, AppleTV, PS3, etc.
> 
> The PSP preferences are 368x(insert appropriate height based on aspect ratio: 16:9 - 208; 4:3 - 277; 2.35- 157), MPEG4 Video/AAC Audio, 1024kbit/s vid bitrate.


I do not believe handbrake will work for MPEG-2 conversions currently. There was a recent post about 9.2 causing some issue.


----------



## mrfry (Nov 27, 2007)

zoeacrute said:


> I cannot make you method work. XN will still not let me save the changes to tivotrans.dll.


If you're running Vista, you'll need to right-click the app in your start menu and select "Run as Administrator".


----------



## Mach1_8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a question: Can these files (mp4's), once created, be played on any computer? I deploy (in the Navy) a lot and I'm looking for a way that my wife can easily use to send me stuff from our TiVo. I haven't heard good things about the Roxio software so I'll likely avoid it.

My plan of attack would be to edit the transcode profile you guys have been talking about, have my wife burn the resulting files to a DVD+R and send them out to me where I would watch them on my Macbook. Thoughts? Alternatives?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Tivo Download Manager will transfer the files and un-DRM them. You then have a muxed mpeg2 file. I suspect, but have not tried, that Quicktime Pro will allow you to transcode them to something more space-efficient like H.264.


----------



## Mach1_8 (Jun 7, 2007)

bizzy said:


> Tivo Download Manager will transfer the files and un-DRM them. You then have a muxed mpeg2 file. I suspect, but have not tried, that Quicktime Pro will allow you to transcode them to something more space-efficient like H.264.


Thanks for the suggestion. I should have mentioned that my wife will be using a PC, not a Mac (don't get me started!)...therfore no TDM for me. It also occured to me that I wasn't very clear in my last post (sorry!)

To be more precise: Will files produced by TTG+ play on any computer or does it have to be played back on the computer that performed the transcoding? TIA for the help.


----------



## rlay (Sep 28, 2006)

Mach1_8 said:


> To be more precise: Will files produced by TTG+ play on any computer or does it have to be played back on the computer that performed the transcoding? TIA for the help.


I burned a bunch on a DVD (as data) and gave them to a friend yesterday.... he played them back with the VLC player (google it...it will play just about any encoding with not much else to install).


----------



## Mach1_8 (Jun 7, 2007)

rlay said:


> I burned a bunch on a DVD (as data) and gave them to a friend yesterday.... he played them back with the VLC player (google it...it will play just about any encoding with not much else to install).


Awesome...thanks. I use VLC already so that's great. I've been playing with TV Harmony as a free solution to this and the audio sync is giving me a fit. I'll probably end up with TTG+. Cheers.


----------



## Mach1_8 (Jun 7, 2007)

For anyone who was having a problem getting their settings to stick when editing the tivotrans.dll file, here's how I got around the problem:

First I made a copy of the file and renamed it tivotrans_old.dll. I then moved this file to my desktop and deleted the original. OBTW, this whole time I had closed all Tivo Desktop processes in Task Manager. 

I then ran XN resource editor as an administrator. I changed the resolution for the MPEG-4 profile to 640X480, just to see what would happen. Finally, I saved the file, renamed it tivotrans.dll and moved it back to its original folder. Success! 

I had tried many times to edit the file before with no luck. For some reason deleting the original and editing the file on my desktop made a difference. Don't ask me why. At any rate, I'm pretty impressed with the Tivo plus software. Unlike a lot of the other solutions I have tried in the past week, it used both cores of my CPU and burned right through the conversion. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## PSXBatou (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how this would work with Roxio Toast 8? I am curious how I can get TiVo programs to my iPhone using Toast 8 using OS X.


----------



## ricocarlos (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there a way to have it encode audio in mp3 instead of AAC?


----------



## bscald (Oct 1, 2001)

Will TiVo Desktop still automatically import the file to the iTunes library when selecting H.264 compatible device instead of iPod?


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

bscald said:


> Will TiVo Desktop still automatically import the file to the iTunes library when selecting H.264 compatible device instead of iPod?


I was just messing with this last night and can confirm that it does automatically import the file assumming one thing. You have to add the newly created Apple iPod\H.264 folder into the iTunes program. I think it was just File--> Add Folder...

Worked perfect. This is a great thread. Thanks to all who have contributed this valuable information.


----------



## bhotchki (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got the 80GB Ipod Classic for Xmas. I was reading this thread and wanted to know if the 640x480 resolution would work for the classic as well. The apple specs show capability to handle 640x480.


----------



## ADGrant (Jul 2, 2002)

doormat said:


> The PSP preferences are 368x(insert appropriate height based on aspect ratio: 16:9 - 208; 4:3 - 277; 2.35- 157), MPEG4 Video/AAC Audio, 1024kbit/s vid bitrate.


Does anyone know how to get widescreen (HD) content to convert to a PSP compatible file at 480x272 withot getting black bars added to convert 16:9 to 4:3 (which is what the Tivo software seems to be doing.


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

ADGrant said:


> Does anyone know how to get widescreen (HD) content to convert to a PSP compatible file at 480x272 withot getting black bars added to convert 16:9 to 4:3 (which is what the Tivo software seems to be doing.


I gave up on using TiVoToGo Plus to do full 480x272 in a format that works on the PSP. I edited the tivotrans.dll file and was able to have it encode to 480x272 for all the various preset profiles but none of the files would play on the PSP. The default TiVoToGo Plus output resolution of 320x240 for PSP is unacceptable and hopefully TiVo will update the software to officially support 480x272 for the PSP.

I'm now doing a three step process. I use TiVoToGo to copy the .tivo file from my Tivo to my PC. I then use Tivo Decoder GUI to convert it to an unDRM'ed mpg file. And lastly I use MediaCoder PSP Edition to convert the show to a PSP compatible 480x272 mp4. I wish that I could just have TivoToGo Plus do it in one step but this method produces awesome results with HD recordings.

I stumbled across MediaCoder PSP Edition a few weeks ago and love it. It allows you to crop, zoom, and preview your output before doing the encode. It's a great program.


----------



## ADGrant (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## SJPstl (Mar 27, 2005)

bdktv, thanks for the info. I have an Archos media player with a 7" screen and was very disappointed with the video quality I was getting from my TiVo downloads. I knew it was the resolution but didn't know how to change it. This sounds like the answer to my problem. I'm giving it a test right now.


----------



## jbcheshire (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, I have an archos as well with the 7" screen. Let me know what results you get and the process you went through to get the files onto your Archos..


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

bkdtv,

Thanks for this very useful post. I have an iTouch, and that was enough of a trigger to play with the tivo desktop software again, which I hadn't done in some time, and play with the direct show dump utility, and I figured out how to enable the media server in WMP11, so I can play stuff back on my PS3 in HD. The advantage of using the PS3 for playback is that you don't have to do TTCB, playback can be instantaneous. You can transfer it over to the PS3's hard drive if you want to, but you don't have to. I'm really impressed with the PS3, and I've never played a game on it. 

I was curious about what sort of media server the PS3 searches for on their menu items, so I did a google search myself and from there it was pretty easy to put it all together. (It just worked, after using direct show dump for other reasons .. to get ff/rw to work during playback, for one.)

Anyway, your post was very helpful for improving the resolution of the stuff I convert for the iTouch and got me started on all this. Thanks!

-David


----------



## jmjerome (Dec 24, 2004)

I purchased a new pc, so I need to update this file again and I cannot for the life of me get the thing to save my changes. I'm using windows vista home premium. Please help!

I figured it out. On vista, run the program as an administrator. That did the trick.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I am trying to edit tivotrans.dll on my vista system. It seems that vista is replacing the dll with the original version after I save my changes. Any ideas how to tell vista to not do this.


----------



## xtivoox (Mar 5, 2004)

first big thanks to post #34 for the trick to getting it to save (the one with the jpgs)


<tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="480" vrez="272" vbitrateK="1024"
vmaxbitrateK="1280" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
>
<tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
<tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="H.264"/>
<tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
<tivotrans:TheMux filter="H.264-Mux"/>
<tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
</tivotransrofile>

Now, does anyone have any idea how to increase the audio volume?


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

xtivoox said:


> first big thanks to post #34 for the trick to getting it to save (the one with the jpgs)
> 
> 
> <tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="480" vrez="272" vbitrateK="1024"
> ...


Awesome! Thanks vtivoox. I don't know how to increase audio volume, but I've found that you can change vbitrateK to 512 and vmaxbitrateK to 640 to cut the video file size almost in half (for my 2min 18sec test clip it was 20MB vs. 11MB) with no noticable quality difference on the PSP's screen.


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

xtivoox said:


> Now, does anyone have any idea how to increase the audio volume?


Found it... In TiVo Plus, go into File Menu, Preferences, Audio Boost Tab, and adjust the slider. I haven't tested it yet but will try some different boost levels to hear what works best with the PSP.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

xtivoox said:


> first big thanks to post #34 for the trick to getting it to save (the one with the jpgs)
> 
> 
> <tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="480" vrez="272" vbitrateK="1024"
> ...


Why is this not working for me? I can make an H.264 mp4 with these exact specifications in PSP Video 9 or MediaCoder and it will work, but the file that TDP spits out is consistently "unsupported data" (unless I am using the default settings). I've tried dialing back the bitrate to default, as well, but that does nothing.

And yes, I'm certain my changes in XN are being saved. The files are being output at the correct resolution, etc, but the PSP just won't read them. Very frustrating...


----------



## xtivoox (Mar 5, 2004)

make sure your psp firmware is current


----------



## vinniet (Jun 21, 2002)

Has anyone who has a iPhone or iTouch modifed your profile in TTG?

I was trying to save myself some pain ....

Thanks!


----------



## xgamer27 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do 640x480 files created using the method above actually sync to the iPod Touch via iTunes? Didn't work for me with my 5G iPod--I created some 640x480 files but iTunes won't sync them (even though they play fine in iTunes). I read somewhere that iTunes won't sync user created 640x480 files...


----------



## mstenzel (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a great thread. I haven't tweaked the .dll yet, but I'm confident it will meet my needs. 

I am moving some of my kids' (non-HD) animated shows from my TiVoHD to my PC to save on space. I am also converting the shows to an iPod format for when we travel. 

Here's my dilemma:
I want the kids to have the option to move the show back to the TiVo for bigger screen watching, but I don't want to have to keep 2 file versions (.tivo and .mp4) of the same show on my PC.

Solution:
Convert the original .tivo file to an .mp4 file that will be high-quality enough to still look good on my 40" HDTV. 

Question: 
What specs should I use when I do the .dll tweak to get this high-quality .mp4 file that is both iPod- and TiVo-friendly?

Thanks in advance.
Marcus


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Is there an update to these instructions for 2.7?

I don't see a tivotrans.dll on a new install of the desktop plus on a new computer.

Thanks,
David

Update: Looks like it's in TranscoderHost.exe now?

ok, I'll test it and report back.

Update 2:

ok, that in itself wasn't enough. It also appears in TranscodingService.exe. reboot, modify, reboot and try the conversion again. (Funny, it's under Russian in the service, which is not an actual service in windows.).

Both are running, but it's the host one that's using most of the cpu.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I gave up on 2.7. I can't get it to work on my 64-bit vista notebook. TranscodingService.exe just runs and runs and runs, and never seems to finish. I did get it to convert a file for H.264 in 320x240 before I edited the two .exes, and that was fine, but it also took forever. (as in hours and hours).

I found 2.6.2 and I'm trying that now. 2.6.2 has tivotrans.dll, and it actually seems to be doing something unlike the modified 2.7.

Update: No problems with modifying tivotrans.dll and 2.6.2. All is good again.

-David


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

Icarus said:


> Is there an update to these instructions for 2.7?
> 
> I don't see a tivotrans.dll on a new install of the desktop plus on a new computer.
> 
> ...


2.7 is working fine for me. I was able to just edit the TranscoderHost.exe file using XN Resource Editor just like I had done with the tivotrans.dll file with the older TiVo Desktop software. My 2 minute 1080i test file converts to a H.264 compatible device 480x272 mp4 file for my PSP perfectly. Thanks David for finding this. Sorry it didn't work for you. Now hopefully they fixed the memory leak in TiVoServer.exe...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, that's cool. I got frustrated with 2.7 and just gave up.

-David


----------



## randallsbrooks (May 30, 2008)

Hi I did:
<tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="640" vrez="360" vbitrateK="1024"
vmaxbitrateK="1280" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
>

On 2.6.2 on tivotrans.dll and TranscoderHost.exe on 2.7 file using XN Resource Editor, my issue is I now get jittery video (every 10 seconds ish and not timed) and the sound drifts as the show goes on. It is usually messed up after 15 minutes.

I do not remember the problem before 2.7, so I rolled back to 2.6.2 and still have the issues.

Any ideas?

Updated:

I went back to 2.7. I fiddled with audioresamplerate="0" as 1, 24, etc. The higher the worst. I think I am moving it all to a Mac.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Similar question to some others -- 

Will selecting H.264 automatically add the video to iTunes AND save the file metadata? This is the case when I select iPod...

To that, why can't we edit the iPod profile? Why is that not available as the others are?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

ACraigL said:


> Similar question to some others --
> 
> Will selecting H.264 automatically add the video to iTunes AND save the file metadata? This is the case when I select iPod...
> 
> To that, why can't we edit the iPod profile? Why is that not available as the others are?


Bump!
Still looking to see if this is the case....


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Can someone provide a recent link to download Direct Show Dump? The original link doesn't seem to work any longer.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you try searching for it? It seems to be out there, though not at the original place.

this site looks like it is mirroring it http://www.dvd-ripping.biz/tivo-to-dvd.html

If you can't find it, you might try to figure out how to use tivodecode instead.

http://tivodecode.sourceforge.net/

-David


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Icarus said:


> Did you try searching for it? It seems to be out there, though not at the original place.
> 
> this site looks like it is mirroring it http://www.dvd-ripping.biz/tivo-to-dvd.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the link!


----------

